# Post A Quote Thread



## odyssey06 (28 Mar 2019)

Kicking off a thread for interesting or witty or profound quotes people stumble upon.

This one seems rather apt for AAM.

_"You don't know someone until you've been on holiday with them or shared an inheritance."
 - Edward Enfield_


----------



## geri (28 Mar 2019)

Irish proverb " there's nothing so bad that it couldn't be worse "


----------



## Purple (29 Mar 2019)

"Life is 10% what happens to you and 90% how you react to it"
Dunno who said it.

"A common mistake that people make when trying to design something completely foolproof is to underestimate the ingenuity of complete fools." Douglas Adams.


----------



## Purple (29 Mar 2019)

My all time favourite quote is from the great Charlie Chaplin; "A day without laughter is a day wasted".


----------



## Conan (29 Mar 2019)

If you think you can or can’t do something your probably right.


----------



## Betsy Og (30 Mar 2019)

I used to be indecisive.....now I'm not so sure.


----------



## odyssey06 (31 Mar 2019)

A handy phrase if you need to make an exit...

"We are the victims of time and train."


----------



## Purple (1 Apr 2019)

odyssey06 said:


> A handy phrase if you need to make an exit...
> 
> "We are the victims of time and train."


The best line when leaving an event comes from Groucho Marx; "I've had a wonderful evening... but this wasn't it".


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (2 Apr 2019)

Theresa May fell on her own sword and missed


----------



## Firefly (2 Apr 2019)

"Google can find anything on the internet, Microsoft can't find anything on my PC"


----------



## Ceist Beag (2 Apr 2019)

"If you have nothing good to say, say nothing": Mammy Beag (although I suspect she may have plagiarised it!)


----------



## Purple (2 Apr 2019)

"If you know nothing keep it to yourself." - Old Dublin/Cabra saying.


----------



## Seagull (2 Apr 2019)

"Programming today is a race between software engineers striving to build bigger and better idiot-proof programs, and the Universe trying to produce bigger and better idiots. So far, the Universe is winning." Richard Cook


----------



## elacsaplau (3 Apr 2019)

"Would Brexit have been such a complete shambles if a man had been PM?" Purple*








*I am aware that some scholars continue to contest the validity of this attribution.


----------



## odyssey06 (3 Apr 2019)

elacsaplau said:


> "Would Brexit have been such a complete shambles if a man had been PM?" Purple*



Ah I think a more appropriate one I heard was that "This year May will be finished before April..."


----------



## odyssey06 (3 Apr 2019)

From today's Dail committee meeting with Sport Ireland's John Treacy...
Mr Treacy was asked repeatedly if he had confidence in the FAI board, and dodged the question a number of times, before being told: “It’s a yes or no question.”
He replied: *“Well, I’m not saying yes.”
*
Have to remember that one...


----------



## elacsaplau (3 Apr 2019)

The question is why did Treacy have to be repeatedly asked?

(Of course, if there were more (any?) women on the Board, these problems wouldn't have arisen!! _Opinion Piece at any Irish media outlet_)


----------



## Purple (8 Apr 2019)

elacsaplau said:


> "Would Brexit have been such a complete shambles if a man had been PM?" Purple*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think a female PM would have been stupid enough to have the referendum in the first place.


----------



## elacsaplau (9 Apr 2019)

Sure - the incumbent has demonstrated such intelligence and political acumen in her premiership!


----------



## Vanessa (16 Apr 2019)

If you get a reputation for getting up early you can stay in bed until dinnertime


----------



## geri (16 Apr 2019)

"A favour today is your job tomorrow" happens in my workplace a fair bit.. ........


----------



## Purple (24 Apr 2019)

"Given a choice between the dignity of poverty and the impropriety of wealth I think I'd choose the latter." Clubman, 2006


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Apr 2019)

elacsaplau said:


> "Would Brexit have been such a complete shambles if a man had been PM?" Purple*
> 
> *I am aware that some scholars continue to contest the validity of this attribution.



You often hear it said there should be more women in power at board level and in politics and it'd all be so much better. I used to nod and agree, less hubris, less old boys club etc. Then there's the TV feed of the funeral and we have Theresa May, Arlene Foster, Mary Lou & Michelle O'Neill (Leo there too) - anyways, there was a huummm (rubs chin) moment.....


----------



## Purple (26 Apr 2019)

Betsy Og said:


> You often hear it said there should be more women in power at board level and in politics and it'd all be so much better. I used to nod and agree, less hubris, less old boys club etc. Then there's the TV feed of the funeral and we have Theresa May, Arlene Foster, Mary Lou & Michelle O'Neill (Leo there too) - anyways, there was a huummm (rubs chin) moment.....


If you want to know why there aren't more women in politics just go into a Newsagent and look at the magazines they buy.


----------



## Futurelookin (30 May 2019)

"A ship in port is safe, but that's not what ships are built for". Grace Murray Hopper


----------



## Purple (30 May 2019)

"Forward planning... what other sort of planning is there?"

A guy I work with.


----------



## PMU (2 Jun 2019)

From the film 'The Gentle Gunman', where an Englishman and an Irishman propose a toast to their respective countries.  _Englishman_: "To England, where the situation is serious, but never hopeless"   ​_Irishman​_: "To Ireland, where the situation is frequently hopeless but  never serious" ​


----------



## cremeegg (2 Jun 2019)

PMU said:


> From the film 'The Gentle Gunman', where an Englishman and an Irishman propose a toast to their respective countries.  _Englishman_
> : "To England, where the situation is serious, but never hopeless"



I think Brexit may be both serious and hopeless.


----------



## peemac (2 Jun 2019)

From "have I got news for you" 

After Theresa May was described as "the UK's worst PM ever" a look at the leadership contenders has meant this quote is now changed to "worst PM so far this year"


----------



## Vanessa (7 Jun 2019)

Get a reputation for getting up early and you can stay in bed till midday


----------



## Marion (8 Jun 2019)

If you have a reputation for having money (regardless of the actuality) you never have to pay on demand.

Marion


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Jun 2019)

Listening to BBC radio adaptation of The School for Scandal (1777!) by Richard Brinsley Sheridan.








						BBC Radio 3 - Drama on 3, The School For Scandal
					

Rosalind Ayres and Martin Jarvis direct Sheridan’s amazingly up-to-date comedy.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




I liked this remark about laughing at a joke which comes at another's expense...
_"To smile at the jest which plants a thorn in another’s breast is to become a principal in the mischief."_


----------

